# Hotkey to mute mic input



## JeffHoogland (Dec 26, 2014)

Howdy There,

I was wondering how soon support for hotkeys to mute/enable audio input/output are planned for OBS multi-platform? It is the one feature I use on my Windows setup that I'd really like on Linux.

Thanks for the awesome software!

Cheers,
~Jeff


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 26, 2014)

It's being worked on, but no ETA.


----------



## JeffHoogland (Dec 26, 2014)

Great. I'll look into a solution at the system level for the time being.

Thanks!


----------



## admalledd (Jan 12, 2015)

If you are using PulseAudio, here is my oneliner that I have hooked up to a macro key:


```
pactl set-source-mute  $(pacmd list-sources|awk '/\* index:/{ print $3 }') toggle
```

The biggest part is the outer command "pactl set-source-mute $SOURCEID toggle", you can find the source ID to toggle by using "pacmd list-sources", my one liner might not work on newer/older versions of PulseAudio (I really wish it was easier to script...)


----------



## JeffHoogland (Jan 12, 2015)

This is perfect - thank you.


----------

